# mini-bomb creates massive destruction



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ka-a-a-booooom went the mailbox. When I searched through the rubble, I found one of the neatest little payloads I think I've yet seen was the cause of such an astonishingly big impact. Thank you @blackrabbit, I'm very grateful for the gift. And I'm floored that such small cigars could blow me away in such a big way! I haven't been this excited about smoking something new in a long time.

For all you poor unfortunates still wondering what I'm taking about, let me clue you in. @blackrabbit posted pics of a couple of 10ers of small Crux cigars in "recent purchases" not too long ago, those being dusky pigtailed Crux Passports in 4 x 42 Half Corona size and some beguiling, perfectly formed 4 x 42 midget Crux Skeeterz Puritos. I commented how interested I was to hear how they were. After all, I've been tempted by them many times perusing SBC, and I do love having short-break smokes on-hand. These little guys look to be just perfect for that. But soon I will wonder no more! Being from SBC, and with @blackrabbit vacuum sealing them for the trip over to me (nice touch!), I don't think they need long to acclimate.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done rabbit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm @blackrabbit might just be related to the Easter Bunny - dropping goodies all over


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Great gesture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

The rabbit is just rockin it lately.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Intriguing hit. Lookin' forward to hearing how these are to smoke. (Can always use good short smokes.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice Job Rabbit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Never smoked either. You'll have to let us know what you think!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great job! @blackrabbit


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Lesson to us all.
Don't let the soft fur and cute little nose fool you.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Bomb explodes in major attack sending tasty little Easter eggs flying everywhere!! OOOOHHHH the humanity!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not much of a bomb thrower, but still like firing off some little bottle rockets for fun. Glad they are appreciated by all the cool folks on this great forum.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Lesson to us all.
> Don't let the soft fur and cute little nose fool you.



















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Classic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

